
The world faces an air pollution 'pandemic' - kimhindart
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-03/esoc-twf022720.php
======
stephenwilcock
For an article of such importance, to botch the visualisations so badly, to
the point of being unreadable, is absurd. Can they not afford to get a
designer or data viz person to spend a day and put the data in a decent
choropleth map so we can actually see the maps clearly?

------
sandov
> Figure I Annual years of life lost from air pollution.

They didn't compensate for population density?

------
LessDmesg
None of this matters. It's CO2 we should be worried about!!! That mostly
harmless gas beneficial for plants is where the real pollution is, not those
sulfur and nitrous oxides and other words too long for the average climate
religion acolyte to remember! Carbon budget is a thing!!!

